# Sargent Surf



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Went down to Sargent this weekend for some fun in the sun. Got down Friday and went to Mitchell's cut to get some bait, plenty mullet but a lot of jellyfish and "sauerkraut" weed so didn't even fish. Hit the beach at first light Saturday morning,water was flat but dirty. Tried throwing topwaters for trout with no luck, so we switched to the long rods with cut mullet. It was slow all day, but we got enough action to keep us busy. Caught reds, drum, gafftop,small sharks, and a few nice rays. It wasn't a great fishing trip, but it was still a great day on the water. I did take a bunch of pictures, hope ya'll don't mind.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

still more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

last ones


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty **** good if u ask me! Texas surf finally starting to produce some catches as it becomes fishable. Nice reports of the weed clearing from this last weekend. 
Hey, I've got no scale on that shark. Small bonnet or great hammer? Dorsal looks small...


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice pics. Glad y'all made the best of it. We did a little catching also but that sauerkraut mess kept us busy.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice. Did you ask the boat for some shrimp? He was close.

The cat fish looks like a mix of a gaff and hardhead. The dorsal fin is short.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Nice catch, good report.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

My group and I were fishing a couple hundred yards from you. One of your friends stopped at our camp because he saw our pickup truck with flags and my Jeep. He thought we were you guys!

We had the same luck as you. We had a few really good shark runs and got cut off by boats a few times.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

No shark attacks today stories today? Looks like you were too busy catchin em! Nice catch sharkchum


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

C-Man87 said:


> No shark attacks today stories today? Looks like you were too busy catchin em! Nice catch sharkchum


 Actually there was, huge hammerhead this time, the poor girl didn't stand a chance.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

LOL love it!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Bro, I'd say you had a killer day! Liked seeing you guys down there posting colors. I did the same on Sunday, SS Access 4.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great report Sharkchum, glad ya'll had a good time. Great pictures.


----------

